# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Powerlifting motivation video - its my life

## PomFect

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_QQ8RLAEoI

Enjoy!  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## terraj

I enjoyed that, well made Pomfect, cheers

----------


## BgMc31

Nice compilation of strength right there!!!

----------


## Bigd89

Great video, bro!

----------


## Doc.Sust

i enjoyed that very much, who was the oly lifter that did the flip??that was the best!!!

----------


## songdog

I really liked that good job.

----------


## gearbox

awesome vid. and the flip was high...

----------


## bwilly

your missing one person.. Nick Winters!!!!

----------


## 4everBulking

go check out my youtube---youtube.com/b0dybuilding------the 0 in bodybuilding is a ZERO!

----------


## al_capone

Great work!

----------


## Fari

Nice video!

----------


## captaincrunch

nice, I enjoyed it.

----------

